# Can anyone tell about this machine?



## bjkttr (Jul 9, 2018)

I am new to all of this and I just had the chance to buy the machine in the pictures I have attach. Like I said I am new to all this and know nothing about it I bought it to save it from being scraped. In info about what it really is would be great.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 9, 2018)

Sorry but I don't see any pics.


----------



## bjkttr (Jul 9, 2018)

Is there a setting I. Need to change? I can see them on my post?







MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Sorry but I don't see any pics.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 9, 2018)

bjkttr said:


> Is there a setting I. Need to change? I can see them on my post?


 
I see them now.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks like a really nice small shaper. Congratulations, how much did it cost to save from the scrapers?


----------



## bjkttr (Jul 9, 2018)

I paid a $100.  I don't know what it's worth. 




MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Looks like a really nice small shaper. Congratulations, how much did it cost to save from the scrapers?


K


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 9, 2018)

bjkttr said:


> I paid a $100.  I don't know what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> K



You did real good. Is it operational?


----------



## bjkttr (Jul 9, 2018)

I really don't know how to use.  it but i hit the switch and it moves back and forth  and everything move and all adjustment levers work. I am trying to get it all figured out.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 9, 2018)

Look up metal shaper on you tube. I would love to have that machine.


----------



## bjkttr (Jul 9, 2018)

Ok I am just trying to figure out if its something I can firgure out and use in my garage or find someone that can use it. Thank you for the info I will look that up


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 9, 2018)

Definitely a nice looking small shaper, certainly worth more than $100, don't know about USA prices, but here in downunderland, probably $1000. Yes look on you tube and also google "using a shaper. It's used for taking straight cuts on a piece of metal held in the vice. Generally to make something flat and square. A great catch.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 9, 2018)

I find zero references to the company name or any other machines with that name out there.  It is apparently a rare bird.  I strongly suggest that you carefully consider how you put it back into service.  I suggest zero modifications, and perhaps no new paint.  You seem to have a forgotten piece of history, and it looks like a nice machine with all or nearly all the parts needed to make it run as it is.  It is of course your machine, and you can do as you please with it.  If it was a common machine, I would not even mention this stuff.  Again, I gently suggest that you take the high road with putting it into service, or possibly pass it on to someone who will...


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 9, 2018)

Agree it looks pretty rare- and it sounds like it works- you did great for 100$
mark


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 9, 2018)

You did far better than great! I think you deserve the coveted " You Suck ".

In my area it would be worth at least $700 if the ways are in reasonable condition.
I haven't any knowledge of the brand but would like to suggest a few checks.
The dovetails for the ram should have a minimum 5 tenths 0.0005" clearance and a maximum of 0.0015".
I came up with those figures from going through the Connelly book and looking at similar systems.
If anyone has better information please correct me.
Many machines have wear and several thousanths clearance and still preform well.
A feeler gauge can be used to check the clearance at all four corners. It should be even.
Some machines have felt disks in the ways, for lubrication, that can be in bad shape or holding grit and should be replaced.
If you don't plan on taking it apart to clean it, I would suggest looking closely at the screws, nuts, and ways for scratches, damage and 
wear. Any scratches or wear are telling you disassembly is needed.
Jim


----------



## Janderso (Jul 9, 2018)

Why don't these things happen to me?
I would like to add a small shaper and a surface grinder to my arsenal. 
In the West Coast, we just don't have the opportunities you nice people in the Mid-West and North East have. Oh, and in my opinion, you suck.
Congrats!!


----------



## francist (Jul 9, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I find zero references to the company name or any other machines with that name out there.



Agreed, definately not at the usual suspect repositories. I did, however, find several references to the McMahon Machine Co and/or McMahon Machine & Tool Co through a newspaper search of the Flat River Library Archives. They have digital collections of the Greenville Independant and The Daily Call newspapers going back to the early part of the last century. However, the references were not by any means a goldmine -- just mentionings on the tax rolls to the company in question. All were from the early to mid 1930's (March 1934, June 1933, etc) and very little after that. Makes me think the company wasn't around for long, or they were bought by someone else. Greenville Tool and Die seems to be a big player there.

Anyway, thought it was interesting. Maybe somebody else will turn something up, but at least there is probably a logical time frame to apply to the machine.

-frank


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 9, 2018)

Well that shaper hasn't ventured far from home anyway.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 9, 2018)

Nahhh, you don't want that old thing, just send it to me for proper disposal err rebuilding.......


----------



## poplarhouse (Jul 9, 2018)

Lyle Peterson has a series of videos on a Rhodes shaper he bought. The first one is here and it should help you get started.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 9, 2018)

Yupp better buy a lottery ticket with luck like that  .  You stole it , I too wish things like that would happen to me.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 9, 2018)

poplarhouse said:


> Lyle Peterson has a series of videos on a Rhodes shaper he bought. The first one is here and it should help you get started.


Hi and welcome to the site ,Mr Pete should be on all newbies watch list . I went to vokie for 4 high school years in 1970 - 74 then did apprenticeship for a few more years. But I like to watch him , reminds me of some of our shop teachers. Good ole guy I say.


----------



## poplarhouse (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks, Silverbullet. I only had shop for a year, and no machine work— they just hit some high pointsin woodworking, electricity, mech drawing etc. It even included typesetting. I doubt that's taught anywhere anymore (we're talking mid sixties). Mr Pete is filling in my deficiencies...


----------

